# Small Asthetic Changes



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

Just thought a small refresh could be nice.

The up arrow I still need to fix otherwise opinions?


----------



## phanatik (28/5/14)

well, i just got used to this layout (noob alert). That said, it does look much cleaner...


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

My opinions

Sidebar - Better on the right
Profile Pics - The circles look great on the landing page, not liking them so much in the threads
Welcome Message - Awesomesauce on toast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

Just need to fix the double 'please' in the welcome message


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

Cool, so sidebar better on the right?


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/14)

erm.... don't wanna pee on anyone's battery but I kinda liked it like it was

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Cool, so sidebar better on the right?


Just my opinion, if the others like it more on the left, I can live with it.


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

I agree with you Kriek..


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/14)

Sidebar on the right is actually sightly better, for me anyway... tends to shift your focus more on the forum headings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

I liked it


----------



## soonkia (28/5/14)

Changes? what changes - still looks the same in Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/14)

Hey @Gizmo please can we have the square profile pics back?


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

seems like one of the goggas doesn't fit lekker in a round frame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

I'm with the squares too... and the font of the sub forums on the front page looks cramped if you look at the thread count and posts. It's messy. But just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

guess i can live with changing my avatar pic to match the circle, some peoples avatar pics now look made for that  maybe slighly bigger circles and those thread and post stats under all the topics could maybe be a more subdued colour so as not to distract from the forum headings


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

vote for square profile pics.

I also liked it as it was.... never change a running system. But....we all could get used to it. Besides the round pic frames

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

Hi @Gizmo 

My vote is definitely for the old square avatar pics to come back
While the circles may look funky, they dont save any space and they just make something that was previously small even smaller and less recognisable. 

I like the welcome box for newbies to introduce themselves. Maybe a suggestion is to make the "Newbies Corner" clickable to take you directly to that Introduce yourself thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

I agree. How my avatar looks like at the moment is how I feel when I see round pics. Just like looking through a hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/5/14)

Squares please.... that is all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

I don't mind, made mine round to fit in square or round.


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

See we are back to square avatars, well played @Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

woohoo thanks @Gizmo 

I really like being a square online coz in real life I am a little bit round

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (29/5/14)

the alert double please is ok now, but a new typo has cropped up
"introduce themeselves in Newbies Corner"


----------



## Reinvanhardt (29/5/14)

Vern said:


> the alert double please is ok now, but a new typo has cropped up
> "introduce themeselves in Newbies Corner"



Well spotted.

@Gizmo I'm also missing the floating downwards pointing arrow at bottom right the of page that takes you straight to the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

